# Old man



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blues still kicking it lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you see how good of shape he's in??? When you were inquiring about how to turn him solid so that he wasn't fat and out of shape when he became an old man.. You hit nail on the head.. Not only was Project Blue a success in the beginning, the making, it still showing its work. Blue is lookin good as always, just has ALOT of grey.. LOL


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

he looks great! :cheers:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow he's gorgeous!!! Very handsome but then again I'm into old men 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Do you see how good of shape he's in??? When you were inquiring about how to turn him solid so that he wasn't fat and out of shape when he became an old man.. You hit nail on the head.. Not only was Project Blue a success in the beginning, the making, it still showing its work. Blue is lookin good as always, just has ALOT of grey.. LOL


Hahaa- sooo much grey. Even onyx is starting to get some on the muzzle. He stays fit from chasing onyx around the yard lol.



Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> he looks great! :cheers:





Princesspaola21 said:


> Wow he's gorgeous!!! Very handsome but then again I'm into old men
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Always said it, THIS is the way those AmBully dogs should be kept.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Always said it, THIS is the way those AmBully dogs should be kept.


Thanks! They've changed over time. This is the only style bully I would ever own.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww his gray face is freakin adorable. I love this boy. He's looking great as always.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Awww his gray face is freakin adorable. I love this boy. He's looking great as always.


Thank you. Not bad for a house boy lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue looks great!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> Blue looks great!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I remember his progress!! (I had lurked since 2008) he still looks fantastic!!! Even for an ol man! You gotta post some pics of the Shepherd  both your dogs were always nice to look at


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Solid as always. Love seeing pics of this guy. Old or not, def a handsome Bully.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks Eckomac!


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a gorgeous dog. I don't see many bullies that look this good, you have a good looking one.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I remember his progress!! (I had lurked since 2008) he still looks fantastic!!! Even for an ol man! You gotta post some pics of the Shepherd  both your dogs were always nice to look at


Thanks !!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:you have some fine animals Macho!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

redog said:


> :thumbsup:you have some fine animals Macho!


 Thanks!up:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Love Blue, you've done such a fantastic job with him!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue and Bully the Kid's lil guy.. best two dogs I've seen bullywise 

Blue is a living breathing example of the potential bully dogs have in the right hands.. Onyx too.. Being a high end GSD whose bellymate is a police dog, Onyx ain't no creampuff.. 

Ya you gotta keep up posted with those outstanding shots.. and see if you can bid a ADBA show or two  Love to see your shots in the gazette someday


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Aireal said:


> Love Blue, you've done such a fantastic job with him!!!


Thanks!!!! To think he eats his food and my daughter has a habit of feeding them scraps.


----------



## Rock Pit (Apr 14, 2013)

Mach0 said:


> Thanks! They've changed over time. This is the only style bully I would ever own.


What kinda "style bully" is he? Hes very handsome. Exactly how I'd want my next dog to look.

BTW,I love that black and white photo of your two dogs! I hope that's framed somewhere


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rock Pit said:


> What kinda "style bully" is he? Hes very handsome. Exactly how I'd want my next dog to look.
> 
> BTW,I love that black and white photo of your two dogs! I hope that's framed somewhere


I honesty forgot their classes but I meant his overall look.

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------

